# anyone use this aw s**t rub??



## driedstick (Nov 19, 2012)

I am going to try some this weekend - check it out

http://www.specialshit.com/products/index.html

hope this link works


----------



## linguica (Nov 19, 2012)

I want to see a full list of ingredients before that s**t goes on to my meat. That word used in a recipe makes me nervous.
 

Some people like bird poop coffee. not taking any chances.


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 19, 2012)

just wanted to see where this goes......


----------



## driedstick (Nov 19, 2012)

Linguica said:


> I want to see a full list of ingredients before that s**t goes on to my meat. That word used in a recipe makes me nervous.
> 
> 
> Some people like bird poop coffee. not taking any chances.


well here are the ingredients







Cayenne pepper, seasoning salt chili powder ancho chili powder garlic salt and pepper ?? not to bad to me


----------



## pit 4 brains (Nov 19, 2012)

What's the big deal about it?

It has two ingredients (seasoning salt? and garlic salt) which seems would make it to salty. 

Take the other common ingredients and make your own rub. You're just tossing money at a label that, to some people, may look and sound cool..


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 19, 2012)

There is no Magic in that bottle, just good Marketing. I assume you already have spent the Money and have a bottle. There is nothing there that you can't put together yourself and be Better. When you run out PM me and I will give you a Recipe that I Guarantee is better or I will work with you and Tweak it until it is and you are happy...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 20, 2012)

Good marketing! I make my own and Chef Jimmy's Bubba Chix Rub is awfully good!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 20, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> There is no Magic in that bottle, just good Marketing. I assume you already have spent the Money and have a bottle. There is nothing there that you can't put together yourself and be Better. When you run out PM me and I will give you a Recipe that I Guarantee is better or I will work with you and Tweak it until it is and you are happy...JJ


No havent bought any, one of my freinds bought it for a smoke I am going to do for him was just wondering if anyone has used it

chef pm me please  with your recipe i always try different things

Thanks


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 20, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Good marketing! I make my own and Chef Jimmy's Bubba Chix Rub is awfully good!


And his Original Bubba Q Rub is Awesome!!!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 20, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Good marketing! I make my own and Chef Jimmy's Bubba Chix Rub is awfully good!


You mean, chef jimmy's Bubba Sh$t Rub....lol  See There, that's all you have to do instead of buying some


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2012)

Driedstick, I sent this Recipe in a PM but since it is the Holiday Season and in the Spirit of Giving, I thought I would Share with all my Brothers and Sisters in Smoke...

They claim that stuff is a mix of Cajun and Mexican flavors. Ok so we take the common flavors of both and get this Rub...

Run for the Border Rub

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred 

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

1T Tomato Powder

1/2C Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients except maybe the Tomato Powder is available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili. 

I hope you enjoy it. Happy Thanksgiving...JJ


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks Chef i take it that the onion and garlic gran means Ground right?? or is there Gran onion & Garlic sorry my stupid question

This looks great cant wait to use it. my freind wants to use the above stuff on his so what ever I will have a bite to see how it is thou but

my next pork but will be with your recipe thanks and happy T day from my family to yours


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 21, 2012)

Not a Stupid question, it means Granulated...In most grocery stores you will find Garlic and Onion in the Spice isle at least 3 different ways. Garlic and Onion Powder, a super fine grind looks like Tan Baby Powder. Granulated Garlic and Onion that looks like Sand, however some companies label this size grind as Garlic or Onion Powder also. Minced Garlic and Onion this stuff is pretty coarse and looks like Cous-Cous or the size of coarse Sea Salt. And Garlic or Onion Flakes which is pretty big like the Onion flakes in Lipton Onion Soup and Dip Mix. The powders are a Pain to work with because they are so much finer than the other spices you will use, cause the Rub to clump over time and lose there flavor fairly quickly.  Granulated is easier to use and plays well with others and the Minced is nice as part of a Pastrami Rub or a Rub you want Coarse similar to Montreal Steak Seasoning. The Flakes are useful in Marinades and Brines but are too chunky for Rubs...JJ


----------



## driedstick (Nov 21, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Nov 21, 2012)

Looks real close to my wing rub....gonna give it a try this weekend...thanks.


----------

